# Bacon Dog Treats



## tjohnson (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, you read the title correctly!!

I cold smoked 35# of bellies, and had some skin left over.

Hmmmmm.......What to do with the skin???

Why not smoke the skin, and dry it out for dog treats???

Great way to use the pig skin that's usually thrown away

Enjoy!

Todd

Pig Skin that was left over from the bellies I made into bacon

I trimmed off most of the fat













DSCF5885.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 28, 2013






Hanging in the smoker

Waiting for some smoke and heat













DSCF6005.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 28, 2013






Smoked at 120° for approx. 4 hours

Heat was raised to 160° for another 8 hours













DSCF6005.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 28, 2013






Finished smoking and drying

Next time I'll trim more fat













DSCF6008.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 28, 2013






Think He's a Happy Dog?













DSCF6031.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 28, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2013)

Holy Chit!!!

That really is "One Lucky Dog"!!!

Bear


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 28, 2013)

Good idea, Todd. I'll try that next time. Did you cure skin on or off?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2013)

I did that last bellies I smoked. I did not remove any fat. I left them out at room temp as they were like shoe leather. After 2 weeks they went Rancid. Even the dog would not touch them. You may want to refer them if you have a lot...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 28, 2013)

I cured the bellies without the skin

Dog Treats are is the freezer


----------



## jarhead (Mar 28, 2013)

Deep Fry em and grab some beers. These put the store bought ones to shame.

Pork Rinds


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 29, 2013)

Love it. I try to smoke treats like this for my girl golden also. great pic of your pooch with a mouth full!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 29, 2013)

I thought about making "Cracklins", but after 35# of bacon, I'm kinda sick of looking at it!!!

The meat locker gets $7/lb. for pig ears......OUCH!

Since I didn't share any bacon with the dog, I figured he deserved some smoked dog treats

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> I thought about making "Cracklins", but after 35# of bacon, I'm kinda sick of looking at it!!!
> 
> The meat locker gets $7/lb. for pig ears......OUCH!
> 
> ...


Only Right!!!

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 29, 2013)

Todd....that pup is adorable!!!!  Good job!

Kat


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 29, 2013)

That is one happy dog I am sure!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 30, 2013)

Jackson is with me 24 hours a day

He goes to work with me every day

Very loyal dog!!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Jackson is with me 24 hours a day
> 
> He goes to work with me every day
> 
> ...


Todd,

Better check the "Child Labor Laws"!

Bear


----------



## basselope (Jun 13, 2013)

You have a very lucky dog.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 13, 2013)

But did you get the secret bean recipe?

Lucky dog, we always save what wasn't made into cracklins for pinto beans. I bet smoked skin off the sow belly would make killer beans!


----------



## wjordan52 (Jun 13, 2013)

What a great idea! I haven't done bacon but would love to make some for Rocky. Wonder if a butcher would have pig skin?


----------



## palladini (Jun 29, 2013)

Amen on the Dog treats, I will have to that for my dog.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 9, 2013)

I had some pig skin from my last batch of bacon, so I followed Todd's proceedure and voila!

Scraped and skewered.













1208130752-00.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Dec 9, 2013






7:30 am, into the smoker with some oak pellets.













1208130755-00.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Dec 9, 2013






And 12 hours later...doggy treats! Unfortunately, our daughter's dog, Izzy, hasn't been over yet to taste test them.













1209131934-00.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Dec 9, 2013






So it sounds like I need to freeze some of these? If they get limp, I guess I could crisp them up again in the oven?


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 10, 2013)

The Dog Treats look AWESOME!!

Any Pics of the "Happy Dog?"

Yup, Freeze them

Every time I go into the freezer, my dog comes running!


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks, Todd! I will get a pic as soon as she comes over, which is once or twice a week.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 10, 2013)

Spoiled Rotten Dogs...!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 10, 2013)

This is so clever! My dogs seem to demand five star room service, not to mention a swanky wine list, (smiles), and this looked very innovative and impressive! I'm sure your dogs are thrilled!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 11, 2013)

She was thrilled, alright. She wouldn't hold still long enough for me to take a picture.













1210131838-01.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Dec 11, 2013


















1210131840-00.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Dec 11, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 11, 2013)

Adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## smoketopia (Dec 16, 2013)

That is awesome!!!  Just  founds some belly strips at an Asian market (weird stuff in that place but what a plethora of sauces and spices). Had my dog in mind when I ran across those, so they will be going on the smoker tomorrow. These look great AND a great idea.  Thanx for posting this thread!!!!


----------



## navier (Sep 26, 2015)

exactly the post I was looking for.

Have skin from 3 pigs and I wanted to make homemade treats for the boss.

thanks


----------

